# AF S Scale Passenger Cars



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Flyer-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item35a89aa96e

just a thought


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Get thee behind me, Satan! 

Those might be a decent deal, if you're lucky. I say that because they should be listed as a Combine car and a Vista Dome; the Vista is one of the two more valuable cars in the series (the other comes on the tail end of the train, the Observation car). In various states of completion, I've already got two coaches (661's), a Combine and the Observation car. My guess is that those will end up going for at least $50 to $75 as a paired offering.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking that! Not my cup of tea
But there is an old American Flyer "O" scale Tin engine(3110) that has piqued my interest. It's missing one drive wheel, but could be a really fun project!

T-Man, if you read this, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The extruded aluminum cars are also heavier---not sure how many an engine will be able to pull, at this point. I may have to make some teflon journals or something to get the train to move!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*More Power?*

Reckers, from what I can see, you'll need something like the 362 Santa Fe Diesel. The twin motors will pull!

Of course, you'll have to be "Super Nice" to the GF, but then again, it will be for her!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*L* Nice is not part of my repetoire. I'm no good at it.

Aside from that, my fleet is strictly steam for the time being. I'm not averse to eventually incorporating a diesel or two, but pretending I won't helps me keep my costs down.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

I feel the same way! When my "O" scale diesels are finally done, they'll be going to the grandchildren(along with a 3 of my 2026's) I like smoke, and whistles


----------

